# 4 Port manifold works on two NV's, other two is not working to bubble off.



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I have a setup of 1/8" elbow, a extender and out a 4 port manifold from orlando.

Normally I bought this darned manifold from aquariumplants.com










and it's a no good son of a.......nothing good. I busted a nipple 10/32 on one of the 10/32 thread fittings so it's jammed...  I'm gonna fix it and sell it.

I choose the decision to go with a way better manifold,

I present you...thee 4 port manifold! from orlando! I only bought his 4 way manifold and his needle valves, good deal.



















[smilie=l:

Cool, eh? Well hey folks I want to know how to get it to work with 4! It only splits co2 to two needle valves only..the third and end manifold fails to bubble. Everything is very very air tight. Yesterday I messed up and everything was not air-tight so i busted the night not having co2 for my main tank! T_T. So I'm glad I wrench everything air tight [I]I did extra twists[/I] applied pipe dope a little more, and split the co2 today!

I can't get my PSI meter to hit 30 or 40 PSI mainly because Rex Grigg sent me a blown off high gauge disk that is bented towards you. It still works, but the meter doesn't go to 30 PSI or 40 PSI because of the bent area...If the meter can't go, the PSI can't go, right? Oh do you have to try your best to guess? By the way, does more PSI = more gas to use up? D: I'm using a 20 lb cylinder now and I plan to do 4 way, for real... Any solutions, ideas, troubleshooting, or support would highly be appreciated!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, running 4 tanks will require you to run much higher working pressure.
You need to get your regulator fixed. 

-O


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Think about the flow of the design. With this setup you will always get better flow from the front rather than the rear. That it why people use evenly split manifolds. There is an alan key on the side of the regulator that can adjust the output.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> Think about the flow of the design. With this setup you will always get better flow from the front rather than the rear. That it why people use evenly split manifolds. There is an alan key on the side of the regulator that can adjust the output.


Alan key?  What the heck is that? What shop can I go to fix my reg?ooh boy, do I have to remove my manifold for this? x_x Cause I don't want to..:faint2:


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually looking at your regulator it looks like there is an adjustment on the front, where the large screw head is. As for a manifold you need one like this one here.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> Actually looking at your regulator it looks like there is an adjustment on the front, where the large screw head is. As for a manifold you need one like this one here.


Oh naa, it's okay. I spent so much on stuff and time already, I definitely do not have the feel to buy...another manifold.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Try boosting the pressure and maybe yours will work. I know it's hard when you keep buying the same thing. Just I wish the one who sold you the others would of under stood that the supply line must be a least twice as big as the outputs for this idea to work properly.Just think of a spray bar out let for a canister filter, the idea wouldn't work if the out flow holes where the size of the tube. But if you blast it with a lot of pressure you may be able to over come this problem, of yo can go to the hardware store and buy 1/8 brass pipe fittings and make a rear feed line. But that is a lot of fitting and a royal pain, I'd probably just up the out flow pressure.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I see. So PSI should be up to what if I were to use for 4 tanks?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

chagovatoloco said:


> Think about the flow of the design. With this setup you will always get better flow from the front rather than the rear. That it why people use evenly split manifolds. There is an alan key on the side of the regulator that can adjust the output.


 Nope,
This design works great. The problem is pressure. Without adequate pressure co2 will choose the path of least resistance.
I stress again. You need higher working pressure. Get your regulator fixed 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

chagovatoloco said:


> Try boosting the pressure and maybe yours will work. I know it's hard when you keep buying the same thing. Just I wish the one who sold you the others would of under stood that the supply line must be a least twice as big as the outputs for this idea to work properly.Just think of a spray bar out let for a canister filter, the idea wouldn't work if the out flow holes where the size of the tube. But if you blast it with a lot of pressure you may be able to over come this problem, of yo can go to the hardware store and buy 1/8 brass pipe fittings and make a rear feed line. But that is a lot of fitting and a royal pain, I'd probably just up the out flow pressure.


 Nope..

It works just fine..You need to boost pressure with any co2 manifold.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

orlando said:


> Nope..
> 
> It works just fine..You need to boost pressure with any co2 manifold.


I didn't need to adjust pressure with mine, but yes the pressure boost thing will work. Just trying to explain what is actually happening though some will never get it, sorry didn't mean to confuse any one.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its all good chagovatoloco  

I have built countless manifolds for folks and this is by far the best way to do it.
Some of my custom triple mods are configured in a "X" type fashion.
Most of the time folks with manifolds have long lines running to different tanks and boosting pressure is a way to achieve adequate flow. 
This also depends on diffusion method as well. So there are many other factors involved with this.
It can be confusing at times. The main thing I stress with the OP is to get there regulator in working order first before trying to fix anything.
If your regulator does not function properly, then neither will anything attached to the regulator.

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't mean to be contridictory, but I have run a 4 way manifold at 20 to 25 PSI without any problem.
I use this one










The only time I had to go higher was when I went to an 8 bank manifold, and that was just under 30ppm, not 35 or 40.

There are other factors that lead to the path of least resistance, micro leaks in the tubing, leaks in the fittings, leaks in the manifold, blockage in the manifold, the distance of each line... re ajusting each needle valve can help. Slowly open the needle valves in succession starting with the firt one, opening each one full open before opening the next. Then ajust them down.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

My only point is that if the feed line is twice the size of the output you will have better flow to all points. Imagine the spray bar of a canister filter, if the holes where all the size of the tube you would have the same problem the first one or so would have flow and the others would not. Orlando I'm sure that you have had more experience than I ever will with co2 manifolds, it's you job. I just wanted to explain the difference between a bunch of fittings and a manifold. But you are the expert so I'll leave it there, may be there's something I'm missing.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

All this talk and I just turned 19 friday.  Thanks for the replies everyone.



Orlando/everyone, what's the best place to get your regulator fixed? Any of you know any good hardware store location in California Los Angeles? Plumber's store? :whoo:High gauge only seems to be messed up, right, orlando? Can't I just screw off the high gauge or no?

Or perhaps take the regulator to a hardware plumbing store location and let them hardware professionals take a look at the regulator and let them do their thing?

 Hey Robert, that's pretty interesting how you got your PSI to only 20-25.... 


And about my 4 port manifold, are you saying you want me to take apart the needle valves and then what? use a different glue? Make it more tight? because it is pretty tight.. I believe. I'm using pipe dope. 20-25 sounds great...Use of less gas, right? Raising PSI = more gas to use up? I am very curious, cuz I am totally outta this whole co2 hardware league..




So it's either take it to the hardware store to have it fixed, or use Robert's thought into this first??


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You should take your regulator to your cylinder fill location and have them take a look. Im not sure how rex puts his gauges on, but mine are on pretty tight.
I don't think you will be able to remove it without help. I use about 20psi with all my manifolds with no problem. 
The reason these manifolds are far superior to other manifolds is the lack of tubing connections, where tubing is relied on the quality of the barb for a seal. The more barb connections you have the more susceptible to leaks you are.
Get your regulator fixed, raise the working pressure and your done. Thats it

Orlando


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Cool, I got it. But the place I fill co2 is a paintball shop...

By the way, do you think filling a 20lb is worth 50 bucks? or it _should_ be lower than that? Btw lol, if I am doing this to four tanks, lol, oh man I would believe I will be using up a lot of gas. Can I turn off the gas at night? and use a timer?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

$50 sounds ok. CO2 should be $2-$3 per LB.
I would use a timer for your co2 injection. Time it so it turns on 30 minutes before lights on, and 30 minutes before lights off.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NeonFlux,

$50 sounds very high to me for a 20# refill. We get 20# refills (not exchange/refill your cylinder) here in Seattle for about $20. A 20# cylinder should last you several months. I run two tanks for four months on a 5# cylinder.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

25$ in north cali.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

orlando said:


> $50 sounds ok. CO2 should be $2-$3 per LB.
> I would use a timer for your co2 injection. Time it so it turns on 30 minutes before lights on, and 30 minutes before lights off.


Cool. Looks like I'm going to have to tweak up on the timer plugs tonight...Hopefully no overload? I dont get it lol i don't care.. But serious though I am have a serious timer splitters goin 3 plugs-in-one...130 watts and etc. Is that bad?

By the way fellas, where can I get my regulator fixed?!?


----------

